# Slumper SEATS - Universal Fitting Replacement Tree Stand Seat Cushions



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't be shy-we cant give seats away if no one gets in the running.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Old man climber stand, mine is not bad but always looking for some thing more comfortable as retired & do spend a lot of time hunting.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I have three Slumper seats and I can tell you they are awesome. Lightweight and comfortable. That's a win-win for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Our site will be down briefly this morning as we update our site. 

Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

For the Lone Wolf guys a slumber seat makes a great addition to your stand. Buy the King NB18. You do not need the back rest. If you buy that one you're able to lean way back and it is as comfortable as a summit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Old man hang on with net seat and old man climber. Most comfortable stands to sit for a long time. If your seat is more comfy that is awesome.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I have not owned an ol man since the mid 90s. The videos I've watched online they seem really loud to put together. Is this true? I am interested in and Alumalite climber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

kballer1 said:


> Old man climber stand, mine is not bad but always looking for some thing more comfortable as retired & do spend a lot of time hunting.


Congratulations Kballer1 - Since you were the first one to step up and post we have chosen you to receive a *FREE* seat. We will be contacting you for more information.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank You it is greatly appreciated & will get a lot of use this fall.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

kballer1 said:


> Thank You it is greatly appreciated & will get a lot of use this fall.


Please check your Private messages from us.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations kballer1. I love my slumper seats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailshot (Jun 29, 2016)

wow, Id like to have a free one for my Summit Viper


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

We have seats for old and new tree stands.Including seats for the old Loc-on type seats.

https://slumperseats.com/product/fab-seat/


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

We have all our seats made here in the USA !


----------



## cbinz19 (Jan 27, 2011)

Which seat would you recommend for a lone wolf? I have the flip top climber


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

cbinz19 said:


> Which seat would you recommend for a lone wolf? I have the flip top climber


The Simple 16 is the one most Lone Wolf guys use. FYI - the thick seat might prevent the seat from going all the way up.

https://slumperseats.com/product/simple-16/


----------



## cbinz19 (Jan 27, 2011)

Slumper said:


> The Simple 16 is the one most Lone Wolf guys use. FYI - the thick seat might prevent the seat from going all the way up.
> 
> https://slumperseats.com/product/simple-16/


Does the seat sit at a 45 then?


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

cbinz19 said:


> Does the seat sit at a 45 then?


I think it goes up more than that. If you get it and the comfort don't outweigh the inconvenience. You can return it.


----------



## Camocam813 (Jan 10, 2009)

I use API, need seat bc of squirells. Ladder stands of all sort, seats get lost, and i cant stand WAFFLE ASS!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Camocam813 said:


> I use API, need seat bc of squirells. Ladder stands of all sort, seats get lost, and i cant stand WAFFLE ASS!


Waffle butt is a serious disorder. And tells me you need platform type seats. we have 3 models with different widths, so what ever ones will work best for your models.

https://slumperseats.com/product-category/platform-seats/


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Our Double wide - Buddy stand seats are a best seller. 

We currently have them on sale - Plus you will get a FREE rain snow cover. 

https://slumperseats.com/product/double-wide-4-slumper/


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

Slumper said:


> Our Double wide - Buddy stand seats are a best seller.
> 
> We currently have them on sale - Plus you will get a FREE rain snow cover.
> 
> ...


I may have to order a couple of these. My double stands for the kids are the most uncomfortable stands I have ever Sat.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is the Super Slumper model our best selling sling seat.

Fits sling type tree stands -where the seat mounts from the side rails. Can be used on climbers-ladder stands or lock on type tree stands.

https://slumperseats.com/product/super-slumper/


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

I love my factory Summit Viper seat, but it does not pack tight for those long hauls that I normally make. Space is everything when hunting way back in the sticks. Hopefully I can try one of the Slumper seats in the near future.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

By the seat from slumper that is just the bottom section of the seat. Then you can buy the backpiece that straps to the tree if you plan to sit longer than a few hours. To me that is the best combination


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolan outdoors (Jul 17, 2016)

do you guys sell just hardware? I need the brackets to run webbing through?


----------



## SFCSNOW (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm very interested in trying one of your seats on a Tree Walker. LOVE the stand but it lacks the lumber support. Really think I'm going to enjoy the Super Slumper. If so, I'll be picking up five total  .

Good looking seats for sure.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry we do not just sell the buckles. Have you checked Ebay.
PM us if you cant find any.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Time for a give away - Who would like to win one of these ?

https://slumperseats.com/product/super-nb/


----------



## OHRuthunter (Dec 14, 2008)

The Super-NB looks like a nice fit for my Lone Wolf.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

Slumper said:


> Time for a give away - Who would like to win one of these ?
> 
> https://slumperseats.com/product/super-nb/


Sign me up for the giveaway!
I bought one to replace my wore out summit seat. It's more comfortable than my original and my legs do not seem to ache after long sits. It's definitely allowed me to get that extra hour or two in a stand.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

OHRuthunter said:


> The Super-NB looks like a nice fit for my Lone Wolf.


Since your the first one to speak up, your a winner for the https://slumperseats.com/product/super-nb/


----------



## Fall_Rut (Sep 19, 2010)

Interested in one for an older Viper XL which I believe is wider than a std Viper (22 1/2" outside seat frame, maybe titan size?) Would
love to try one and need a new seat for it now, time for another giveaway yet?


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

It would fit that stand no problem- easily fits rails up to 26" wide.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have about 6-7 Big dogs stands that the squirrels are eating my seats. Might try one your mesh seats soon to see how they work.


----------



## OHRuthunter (Dec 14, 2008)

I want to thank the kind folks at Slumper Seats for sending me a Super-NB.

Installation on my Lone Wolf was a breeze. It actually took me longer to take the old seat off.

As for comfort, this seat is super comfortable. My son sat on the Super-NB and made up his mind. I just ordered one for his Summit.

The Super-NB feels great, looks great and packs great. I can't ask for more than that.

I am looking forward to a very comfortable year on the stand.

Thanks again to Slumper Seats.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Are these seats that good? I'm looking at the 2" thick model, maybe the 4". I use an Summit Open Shot top.

I want a seat that is firm enough not to smash down to nothing but it can't be too firm to sit on for 5+ hours without getting numb-ass.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i use the slumper 16 primarily on my lone wolf alpha, but i also use it on other stands as well. fantastic seat.. i need a second one actually.

i referred a friend from work to slumper. she ordered the 16 for her husband who was sick of the uncomfortable cushions that come with a new stand. apparently he's had it a couple weeks now and has done several hunts with it. he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Loggy Bayou Mega Transformer that needed a seat from first purchase.


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a lone wolf my wife bought me 13 years ago with the original seat. What would you think would be a good replacement for it. It is not the wide model sit & climb.


----------



## OHRuthunter (Dec 14, 2008)

Tim - The Lone Wolf in the pics on this page is an older sit & climb, not the wide either. The Slumper is just a bit too wide, but presses into the stand nicely and packs up fine. It's the Super-NB. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Ches said:


> I have a Loggy Bayou Mega Transformer that needed a seat from first purchase.


Congratulations we have chosen you for a free seat. You will be receiving the Super Slumper.

https://slumperseats.com/product/super-slumper/

We will be DM you for your address


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

fireman127 said:


> I have about 6-7 Big dogs stands that the squirrels are eating my seats. Might try one your mesh seats soon to see how they work.


I keep a mesh seat from Slumper in my truck. I use a Lonewolf wide sit and climb and I use their KingNB-18 most of the time. It is a cushion seat that is very comfy without a back. If they are calling for rain in the forecast I put the mesh seat on and go hunting and don't have to worry about a wet seat. Give Slumper a try I think you will be hooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you make any that are squirrel resistant?What works good on a LW hand climber?


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

dougell said:


> Do you make any that are squirrel resistant?What works good on a LW hand climber?


For the lone wolf hand climber you should use the simple 16. That is what I use on mine and it is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

dougell said:


> Do you make any that are squirrel resistant?What works good on a LW hand climber?


Rupypug is correct-the Simple16 is what you need. https://slumperseats.com/product/super-slumper/

As for the squirrels the 18-Slump cover- Which is Our rain/snow covers,we have noticed that when they are on our seats where we hunt, the squirrels tend to leave them alone, with no proof we wont advertise that,but we definitely see almost zero chews with them on. https://slumperseats.com/product/18-slump-cover/


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome.Thanks.I'll pick a couple different one up.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Summit Switchblade which is the fold up version. I wrap the seat around the top v-bar to keep it from rattling when I pack it up so I was looking at the Super Slumper as a replacement. I want to sit higher in the stand but I also slide the seat all the way towards the tree when I am climbing. How high will the seat go in the stand? How easy and quiet are the straps to adjust while in the tree?


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Challenger said:


> I have a Summit Switchblade which is the fold up version. I wrap the seat around the top v-bar to keep it from rattling when I pack it up so I was looking at the Super Slumper as a replacement. I want to sit higher in the stand but I also slide the seat all the way towards the tree when I am climbing. How high will the seat go in the stand? How easy and quiet are the straps to adjust while in the tree?


You will be able to sit considerably higher in the stand with the Super than the original seat. 
The buckles we use are metal slide buckles- how easy they adjust depends on the user, one person may say so easy, and next person disagree. 
We do offer 100% money back guarantee, if you purchase and you don't like it we will be happy to refund you including shipping if purchased from our website.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Slumper said:


> You will be able to sit considerably higher in the stand with the Super than the original seat.
> The buckles we use are metal slide buckles- how easy they adjust depends on the user, one person may say so easy, and next person disagree.
> We do offer 100% money back guarantee, if you purchase and you don't like it we will be happy to refund you including shipping if purchased from our website.


That sounds good. Can you make the seat part thinner more like the original seat?


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

What style seat to fit the old Loggy Bayou climbers and cheap seats?


----------



## Rod50 (Oct 30, 2014)

Which seat would you recommend for a Lone Wolf Hand Climber?


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

For the lone wolf hand climber you should use the simple 16
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshurette (Oct 16, 2013)

What seat style would work best for the xop enforcer (wide). Thanks


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

bshurette said:


> What seat style would work best for the xop enforcer (wide). Thanks


Depending if you would like a back or not these would be your best choices.

https://slumperseats.com/product/super-slumper/

https://slumperseats.com/product/super-nb/

https://slumperseats.com/product/king-nb18/


----------



## Vexie (Nov 3, 2015)

Are they quiet? 

I bought a Big Game replacement seat and it is super loud. Working on returning it now


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

vexie said:


> are they quiet?
> 
> I bought a big game replacement seat and it is super loud. Working on returning it now


super quiet !!!!!!


----------



## bshurette (Oct 16, 2013)

Probably without the back. I'm afraid the super slumped wouldn't pack down as tight.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

bshurette said:


> Probably without the back. I'm afraid the super slumped wouldn't pack down as tight.


We also have arm rest pads that can be bought one at a time- could attach that to the back bar if you go without a back rest. Someone told us they did that.


----------



## andymick32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking to buy a few replacements for my hang ons. Sell me on the Slumper versus Cottonwood. Do the Simple 12 & 16 have quick release buckles to attach? If not, what is used?


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes the Slumper seats have quick release buckles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

andymick32 said:


> Looking to buy a few replacements for my hang ons. Sell me on the Slumper versus Cottonwood. Do the Simple 12 & 16 have quick release buckles to attach? If not, what is used?


Yes we use quick release buckles for the Simple seat models- 
we have 4" thick cushion for ultimate comfort-yet are very lightweight
our fabric is extremely soft and quiet,don't have to worry about rubbing against and making noise. 

All our seats are MADE IN THE USA


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Rupypug said:


> For the Lone Wolf guys a slumber seat makes a great addition to your stand. Buy the King NB18. You do not need the back rest. If you buy that one you're able to lean way back and it is as comfortable as a summit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tagged


----------



## jhg (Sep 26, 2005)

What Slumper model would you recomend for a Lone Wolf Wide sit and climb?
Thanks,


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

> You will be able to sit considerably higher in the stand with the Super than the original seat.
> The buckles we use are metal slide buckles- how easy they adjust depends on the user, one person may say so easy, and next person disagree.
> We do offer 100% money back guarantee, if you purchase and you don't like it we will be happy to refund you including shipping if purchased from our website.





Challenger said:


> That sounds good. Can you make the seat part thinner more like the original seat?


Can You?


----------



## Ekp319Devin (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bshurette (Oct 16, 2013)

I ordered the 16 and and super nb18 (4inch) for my xop stands and I'm very happy. Got both for $72 and free shipping. 16 is nice on lock on. The only complaint would be keeping the seat up when I slide it on the bracket (very small inconvenience, but for all day sits very much worth it). The super nb 18 makes my climber so much better. Really like the way it sits flush with the stand. Easi






ly moves out of the way for climbing. Fast shipping as well. Wish I ordered one during the season. Here is a few pics


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

bshurette said:


> I ordered the 16 and and super nb18 (4inch) for my xop stands and I'm very happy. Got both for $72 and free shipping. 16 is nice on lock on. The only complaint would be keeping the seat up when I slide it on the bracket (very small inconvenience, but for all day sits very much worth it). The super nb 18 makes my climber so much better. Really like the way it sits flush with the stand. Easi
> View attachment 5515545
> ly moves out of the way for climbing. Fast shipping as well. Wish I ordered one during the season. Here is a few pics
> View attachment 5515393
> ...


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

These seats look great...anyone have the king NB18 that can chime in? I have the bottom half only of 2 different climbing stands (1 top broken and 1 stolen lol) looking for something that attaches to the tree independent of the lower half. Like that they are made in the USA!


----------



## Beararcheryoh (Aug 30, 2016)

It's been awhile since anyone has posted on here anyone have any feedback. The seats look great and I have 3 big dog stands that need a new sling seat and these r about the same price as factory replacement but look better built. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## OHRuthunter (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Slumper on my Lone Wolf. Used it all season last year and love it. I will be parked on a Slumper again this year.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes slumper seats are awesome. The only thing I wish slumper would do is make a good back support for stands with no back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Rupypug said:


> Yes slumper seats are awesome. The only thing I wish slumper would do is make a good back support for stands with no back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean backs for sling type seats or platform ?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

First hunt with mine today. Have it on a xop vanish xt. From playing around with it I'm sure it's going to work great. Little more hassle because It will nock the sticks out of my stick talons when I'm climbing so I have to rotate it for the climb and put it back when I'm settled. Well worth it if it keeps me comfortable and still.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Slumper said:


> Do you mean backs for sling type seats or platform ?


Platform like a lone wolf alpha. I take your slumper back pad and roll it up and use that as my back support. However I wish you did make a back support I would be first in line to buy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Rupypug said:


> Platform like a lone wolf alpha. I take your slumper back pad and roll it up and use that as my back support. However I wish you did make a back support I would be first in line to buy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info - we will keep it in mind for new designs.


----------



## broncos87 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just ordered one of these yesterday as my Summit surround seat has officially bit the dust. Cant wait to try it out just got confirmation it shipped today so cant wait to try it out. The 4 inch pad on the seat has me intrigued as it seems the summit seats have gone to almost nothin anymore and the straps seem to feel like they are going right through it into the back of my legs. Hoping good things once it arrives


----------



## broncos87 (Mar 19, 2007)

If this seat works out I think i will be ordering more to replace all my climbers and hang-on's they look freaking comfortable!!!


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

I have an old API that I am wanting to change out the seat to something less noisy and more comfortable. I will check your website.

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a Grand Ol Man and being wide as it is a replacement for the net seat has been impossible to find without it cutting into my legs. What seat would be a good fit?


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the Widest sling seat with a cushion that we have that would work on that stand, its just not as wide as the original.

https://www.slumperseats.com/product/super-nb/


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks, I'll try it


----------

